# ماذا تعلمت اليوم !!



## zanitty (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*بسم الله الهادى​ 

بقالى اكتر من سنه عاوز احط الموضوع ده و كل مره الشيطان ينسينى (اعوذ بالله العظيم من الشيطان الرجيم)
​



انا مقتنع ان اليوم اللى بيعدى على النسان و ميتعلمش فيه حاجه جديده يبقى ده يوم خاسر
​ 
و الحاجه دى حتى لو تافهه بالنسبه لصاحبها ممكن تكون عظيمه بالنسبه لشخص اخر
​ 
و اصلا الحاجه دى لو متكتبتش او استخدمناها باستمرار ممكن تتنسى و ده اكيد حصل مع ناس كتير جدا و تساله على حاجه يقول لك و الله عدت عليا بس مش فاكر القانون

عشان كده فكرت ان كل اللى يتعلم حاجه يخش يكتبها (من المفترض ان ده يحصل يوميا) و ده حيبقى ليه ميزتين 

الاولى على الشخص نفسه لان الواحد لو ركز حيكتب ايه النهارده يبقى هو اللى حيدور على المعلومه عشان يلاقى حاجه يكتبهالنا بدل ما يستنى المعلومه تيجى لحد عنده و ده حيدى له فرص اسرع للتعلم 

التانيه على الجميع عشان حيبقى عندنا قاعده بيانات ضخمه جدا تحتوى على الاف المعلومات الفنيه فى اقل من سنه 

ليا طلب اخير

يا ريت الموضوع ده يبقى لوضع المعلومات فقط و كيبقاش موضوع حوارى و اى حد معترض على معلومه معينه او عاوز يستفسر عنها او يستزيد منها يبقى ده يحصل فى موضوع منفصل و حد من الساده المشرفين يتابع معانا الموضوع ده بحيث يوجه الناس اول باول لكده

و ده موضوع المداخلات انا عملته عشان نحط فيه مداخلاتنا

مداخلات موضوع ماذا تعلمت اليوم
​*


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*علو الهمة*

*:63::63:مشكور مهندس أحمد وهذا ان دل على شىء انما يدل على علو الهمة والفكرة على المستوى الشخصى رائعة وتتسم بالنظامية اما على المستوى العام :61::61::61: فأنت تعلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وأخيرا مشكور وسباق إلى المعروف:77::77::77:*


----------



## سمير شربك (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المغامرة في طرح هذه الفكره 
فكل يوم لدى الواحد منا معلومة جيدة ويمكن أن تكون مفيدة جدا وبسطر واحد 
ولكنها غنية يمكن ان يدور نقاش حولها بشرط ان تكون علمية ولابأس بعض الفكاهة والمداعبة بها 
أنامن جهتي أحب التعلم في مجالات عدة ولااجد ضررا بذلك 
فمثلا : أعمل في مجال اصلاح السيارات وأعمال الصيانة لأسطول النقل بالشركات 
- اقوم بدراسات أعمال الطاقة الشمسية للمباني وليس التنفيذ 
- أقوم بالكشوفات على تنفيذ المصاعد في أحيان عدة ولي اهتمامات بالموضوع 
- لدي اهتمام بموضوع التكييف والتدفئة ولكن ليس بشكل محترف وأتعلم كل يوم الجديد 
- ومنذ اسبوعين أجريت دورة مكثفة عن النقل البحري والسفن 
ما راي الأخوة المهندسين بذلك 
ولك تحياتي


----------



## zanitty (29 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> *:63::63:مشكور مهندس أحمد وهذا ان دل على شىء انما يدل على علو الهمة والفكرة على المستوى الشخصى رائعة وتتسم بالنظامية اما على المستوى العام :61::61::61: فأنت تعلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وأخيرا مشكور وسباق إلى المعروف:77::77::77:*


دعنا نتفاءل اخى
بشروا و لا تنفروا



سمير شربك قال:


> شكرا على المغامرة في طرح هذه الفكره
> فكل يوم لدى الواحد منا معلومة جيدة ويمكن أن تكون مفيدة جدا وبسطر واحد
> ولكنها غنية يمكن ان يدور نقاش حولها بشرط ان تكون علمية ولابأس بعض الفكاهة والمداعبة بها
> أنامن جهتي أحب التعلم في مجالات عدة ولااجد ضررا بذلك
> ...


شئ هايل 
ممكن نخلى الموضوع ده موضوع عام كلل الخبرات مش للتكييف بس
مش عارف لو موضوع واحد ينفع يبقى ف كل الاقسام و اللا لا بس يا ريت لو ينفع


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*ابشر*

*:77::77::77:أبشر أبشر أبشر وعلى فكرة أنا متفاءل جدا ومشكور مرة اخرى :1::1::1:*


----------



## م. رياض النجار (29 ديسمبر 2010)

فكرة روعة يا ريس وسأبدأ بعرض جدول اطلعت عليه






يمكن يكون فيه فائدة


----------



## محب الحرمين (29 ديسمبر 2010)

انا معاكم ان شاء الله وبدأ ما شاء الله المهندس رياض


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (29 ديسمبر 2010)

فكرة جميلة واسمحوا لى أن أشارككم فيها بارك الله فيكم وتحياتى لصاحب الفكرة م/ zanitty


----------



## mohamed mech (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مخطط عملية دراسة تقديمات المقاول​
يقوم المقاول بتقديم نسخة من كتالوج المورد للاعتماد مرفقة مع نموذج اعتماد المورد و موقع عليها من مدير المشروع المقاول و مختومة بختم المقاول ( اصل النموذج + صورة للاستلام)​يقوم الاستشارى بدراسة التقديم و وضع الملاحظات ( اعتماد ابتدائى كأسم مورد / اعتماد ابتدائى بملاحظات كأسم مورد / رفض التقديم ) 
يقوم المقاول بإعادة تقديم اصل الكتالوج المعتمد ابتدائياً + 2 صورة للاعتماد النهائى مرفقة مع نموذج اعتماد المورد موضح علية اختيار النوعيات و الموديلات و موقع عليها من مدير المشروع على كل اختيار.
يقوم الاستشارى بدراسة التقديم النهائى و وضع الملاحظات ( اعتماد / اعتماد بملاحظات /اعادة التقديم ) مع توقيع مدير مشروع الاستشارى و المهندس المسئول و ختم التقديم و ارسال صورة للمالك بعد اعتماد الاصل منه و صورة معتمدة للمقاول و الاحتفاظ بالاصل لدى الاستشارى​


----------



## mohamed mech (31 ديسمبر 2010)

1- قبل إعتماد كتالوجات و عينات التحاميل و التعاليق يجب التأكد من تحقيق قطر سيخ التحميل فى فتحة التعليق كما فى المواصفات.
حدث انه بعدما اعتمدنا العينة ان وجدنا ان الفتحة اللى فى السبورت اصغر من السيخ المطلوب
و الحل زودنا عدد التحاميل اى صغرنا المسافة بدل من 4 متر اصبحت 3 متر​


----------



## محب الحرمين (31 ديسمبر 2010)

indirect waste drainage
ده بنعمله في بعض التطبيقات زي الايس ميكر وبعض التلاجات او الاجهزة اللي فيها اغذية وبنخاف لو حصل سدد ان الصرف يرد ويتلف الاغذية وبيتم عن طريق اننا بنعمل الصرف قبل الفلور درين بان صرف الماكينة يكون متوصل علي قمع وبينه وبين الفلور درين اير جاب


----------



## محب الحرمين (31 ديسمبر 2010)

http://cchealth.org/groups/eh/pdf/plan_check/waste_drainage.pdf


----------



## محب الحرمين (31 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.srhd.org/documents/Enviro_Public_Health/IndirectDrainage.pdf


----------



## mohamed mech (1 يناير 2011)

الاحتفاظ بنسخة أصلية من جميع كتالوجات العينات للرجوع اليها ( بعض المقاولين يقوم بحذف بعض الصفحات من صورة الكتالوج و تقديم الصورة ناقصة).​


----------



## mohamed mech (1 يناير 2011)

يتم تقديم حسابات التكييف قبل المخطط بوقت كافى حتى يمكن دراستها اولا.​


----------



## mohamed mech (2 يناير 2011)

فى الاشراف و التنفيذ​عمل قائمة بالمخططات التنفيذية و المواد فى بداية المشروع ​​​​ أما فى التصميم ​​يتم عمل قائمة بالمخططات التصميمية و التفاصيل فى بداية المشروع و طباعتها و كل مخطط ينتهى تصميمه نضع عليه علامة :28:​​


----------



## محب الحرمين (3 يناير 2011)

DELUGE SYSTEM
نستخدمه في الاطفاء في الاماكن اللي محتاجة quick response وكمية مياه كبيرة واحيانا الدفاع المدني بالسعودية بالفنادق اللي فيها مولات وفي مناطق معينة بالمول بيطلب ستارة مائية تعمل بالدليوج سيستم وكمان بنستخدمه في اطفاء مهبط الطائرات بس بيكون اطفاء فوم وليس بالماء اما الستارة المائية بالماء طبعا .


----------



## محب الحرمين (3 يناير 2011)

DELUGE SYSTEM
نستخدمه في الاطفاء في الاماكن اللي محتاجة quick response وكمية مياه كبيرة واحيانا الدفاع المدني بالسعودية بالفنادق اللي فيها مولات وفي مناطق معينة بالمول بيطلب ستارة مائية تعمل بالدليوج سيستم وكمان بنستخدمه في اطفاء مهبط الطائرات بس بيكون اطفاء فوم وليس بالماء اما الستارة المائية بالماء طبعا .


----------



## محب الحرمين (3 يناير 2011)

وبالمرفقات توضيح تفصيلي للكلام اعلاه


----------



## محب الحرمين (3 يناير 2011)

مجتش في المرفقات فرفعته وده اللينك


http://www.4shared.com/document/IVGXUqSe/Deluge_System_Manual.html


----------



## محب الحرمين (4 يناير 2011)

Water Hammer Arrestor

دي بعض الكتالوجات وبوتضح كيفية اختيار المقاس المناسب وبتشرح فكرة عمله


----------



## محب الحرمين (4 يناير 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/document/H5B67y9h/Engineer_Report_1-07.html


----------



## محب الحرمين (4 يناير 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/document/Z13m4dc3/IOM_FNWWHA_ver_6-2007.html


----------



## محب الحرمين (4 يناير 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/document/hL5Ptq59/Water_Hammer_FAQ_4-04.html


----------



## محب الحرمين (4 يناير 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/document/phv6gBTQ/Watts-sok-onleyiciler.html


----------



## محب الحرمين (4 يناير 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/document/6VOm9_r4/WH4.html


----------



## mohamed mech (4 يناير 2011)

التاكد من وجود التقوية فى مجارى الهواء​


----------



## mohamed mech (4 يناير 2011)

هذا الملف به تلف يا اخ محب الحرمين

Watts-sok-onleyiciler

و هذا ايضا

Water Hammer FAQ 4-04

ان شاء الله سوف احاول فتحهم بـ Adobe 9 غدا بإذن الله

زادك الله من حبه وحب بيته وحب مسجد حبيبه صلى الله عليه و سلم


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 يناير 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> التاكد من وجود التقوية فى مجارى الهواء​


 
مهندس محمد الله يجزيك الخير ما هي الأبعاد التي يحتاج الدكت معها إلى تقوية


----------



## محب الحرمين (4 يناير 2011)

http://www.gesteknik.com/download/I...sisat-Komponentleri/Watts-sok-onleyiciler.pdf


http://www.siouxchief.com/Resource_/ProductMedia/133/Water Hammer FAQ 4-04.pdf


----------



## محب الحرمين (4 يناير 2011)

دي المواقع الموجودة بيها الملفات يا هندسة


----------



## محب الحرمين (4 يناير 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/document/6sxlcLHj/HVAC_DCS_2010__1_.html


----------



## mohamed mech (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا محب الحرمين الملفات الجديدة فتحت 
بصراحة كانت تستاهل انى اطلبهامرة اخرى


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (5 يناير 2011)

أحبك الله يامحب الحرمين وزادك من فضله


----------



## محب الحرمين (5 يناير 2011)

امين


----------



## محب الحرمين (5 يناير 2011)

لو عندنا محطة gray water طبعا هية بتاخد ال main waste line علشان تعالج المياه دي فالافضل انك تحط خطين واحد يروح للمحطة والتاني يخرج علي الصرف العمومي للبلدية وكل خط من دول عليه motorized valve بحيث لو المحطة خزانها محتاج مياه waste الخزان يعطي اشارة انه مستواه يحتاج مياه فيفتح الموتورايزد بتاع الخط الي رايح للمحطة والموتورايزد التاني بتاع البلدية يقفل والعكس لو الخزان مليان يقفل بتاع المحطة ويفتح بتاع البلدية وفي حاجة خللوا بالكم منها وهية دي اللي عاوز اقولهالكم انكم تعملوا over flow line قبل الاتنين موتورايزد لانه احيانا بيحصل ان المحبسين الموتورايز بيعلقوا وبالتالي بيقفلوا مع بعض ودي حصلت في مكان فعلا بالمدينة المنورة وحطينا الاوفر فلو ووجهناه للصرف الرئيسي فخللوا بالكم ضروري من الموضوع ده


----------



## محب الحرمين (5 يناير 2011)

حاجة مهمه كمان المياه المعالجة بعد ما بتتعالج بتطلع للخزان العلوي طيب دلوقتي لو مفيش مياه معالجة في الخزان العلوي ايه اللي يتم اننا ناخد خط من الخزان المياه الحلوة عن طريق سلونيود فالف solenoid valve يفتح اول ما الخزان يطلب منه.


----------



## creative eng (5 يناير 2011)

الموضوع فكرته روعة والله ..جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة 

مشارك معكم بقوة باذن الله


----------



## zanitty (5 يناير 2011)

محب الحرمين قال:


> انكم تعملوا over flow line قبل الاتنين موتورايزد لانه احيانا بيحصل ان المحبسين الموتورايز بيعلقوا وبالتالي بيقفلوا مع بعض ودي حصلت في مكان فعلا بالمدينة المنورة وحطينا الاوفر فلو ووجهناه للصرف الرئيسي





محب الحرمين قال:


> حاجة مهمه كمان المياه المعالجة بعد ما بتتعالج بتطلع للخزان العلوي طيب دلوقتي لو مفيش مياه معالجة في الخزان العلوي ايه اللي يتم اننا ناخد خط من الخزان المياه الحلوة عن طريق سلونيود فالف solenoid valve يفتح اول ما الخزان يطلب منه.


عظمه على عظمه بجد
الله يفتح عليك


creative eng قال:


> الموضوع فكرته روعة والله ..جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة
> 
> مشارك معكم بقوة باذن الله


اشكرك و فى انتظار تشريفك لنا


----------



## mohamed mech (5 يناير 2011)

اللحام

طلب شهادات اعتماد اللحامين و نوعية سلك اللحام و ماكينة اللحام
يفضل فى لحام القوس الكهربى سلك 60/10 للغرز
70/18 للكاب​


----------



## mohamed mech (5 يناير 2011)

و هذه هى 
كيفية قراءة الرموز المكتوبة على سلك اللحام
سأتناول فى هذا الجزء أسلاك اللحام الخاصة باللحام الكهربائي اليدوي (SMAW) والتي تسمى الكترود مغطى (Covered electrode) و يصنع بتغطية سلك القالب المعدني بطبقه من خلطة مساعدات الصهر تسمى فلكس ذات الفوائد المتعددة

و يشتمل التصنيف الامريكى AWS - ASTM للالكترود المغطى على جميع الخواص الهامة للالكترود فى صوره مجموعه رقميه تدل على الخواص الميكانيكية لمعدن اللحام المترسب ، نوع الغلاف الكاسي ، وضع اللحام الموصى به وكذلك التيار المستخدم . 

النظام الرقمي يشتمل على مجموعه من أربعة أو خمسه أرقام مسبوقة بحرف لاتيني E . الحرف E يعنى الكترود ( أى يتصل بالدائرة الكهربائية ) . الرقمين الأولين ( الأرقام الثلاثة الأولى في المجموعة المكونة من خمسه أرقام ) مضروب في ألف تعطى أقل إجهاد شد لمعدن اللحام بوحدة رطل لكل بوصه مربعه . مثال لذلك 60 في الكترود E6010 تعنى 60,000 P.S.1 ( رطل x بوصه المربعه ) ، 100 فى الكترود E10010 تعنى 100,000 P.S.1 المربعه . 
الرقم التالى ( قبل الاخير ) تعنى وضع اللحام الموصى به لهذا النوع . حيث أن
1تعنى جميع الأوضاع
2 تعنى اللحام فى الوضع تحت مستوى البصر والوضع الافقى
. الرقم الأخير يعنى نوع الغلاف الكاسى ونوع التيار 

أسلاك لحام الصلب الكربونى 
) أ ) نوع مرتفع السليلوز (E6010, E6011). 
يلحم الكترود E6010 فى جميع الاوضاع ( تيار مستمر - قطبيه معكوسه) والغلاف الكاسى يحتوى على كمية عاليه من السليلوز ويتميز بقوه وتركيز القوس الكهربى ويعطى تغلغل جيد ويتميز ايضا بسرعة تجمد معدن اللحام وكمية خبث قليله فى حين أن كميه الغازات المحيطه تكون كبيره . 

يلحم الكترود E6011) (. فى جميع الاوضاع - تيار متردد وباقى الخصائص تماثل الكترود E6010 .

)ب) نوع مرتفع فى أكسيد التيتانيوم . (E6012 , E6013) 

يلحم الكترود E6012 فى جميع الاوضاع - تيار متردد وتيار مستمر الالكترود سالب - يتميز بتغلغل معقول ولكن ليس بنفس درجه E6010 الغلاف الكاسى به نسبة عاليه من التيتانيا والصوديوم هذا بالاضافه الى فولسبار وطين وكميه الخبث كبيره بينما كمية الغازات المحيطه قليله .

يلحم الكترود E6013 . فى جميع الاوضاع - تيار متردد وتيار مستمر الالكترود سالب . له نفس خصائص E6012 بينما يتميز عنه بسهوله ازالة الخبث كما أن القوس يبدأ بسهوله ويستخدم هذا الالكترود بنسبه كبيره فى لحام انواع الصلب ذات التخانات المنخفضة 

)ج) نوع منخفض الهيدروجين (E7015 , E7018)
يلحم الكترود E7015 . فى جميع الاوضاع - تيار مستمر اللاكترود موجبه - تستخدم سليكات الصوديوم كمادة رابطه - ذات درجة تغلغل متوسطه وكميه الخبث كثيفه وسهل الازاله يفضل عند استخدام هذا النوع أن يكون طول القوس قصيرا جدا ويستخدم فى لحام مختلف انواع الصلب . وفى أغلب الأحيان لا يحتاج الى تسخين سابق أوتسخين لاحق اثناء اللحام . 

يلحم الكترود E7018 فى جميع الاوضاع - تيار متردد وتيار مستمر الالكترود موجب الغلاف الكاسى يحتوى على نسبه عاليه من بودرة الحديد تتراوح مابين 25% الى 40% ويتميز بلحام له خواص ميكانيكيه جيده ملائمه لمعدن الأساس الملحوم . 

الكترود E7028 له نفس خصائص E7018 مع بعض الاختلافات حيث انه يحتوى على كمية أعلى من بودرة الحديد تصل إلى حوالي 50 % ولذ فان معدل الترسيب أعلى بينما التغلغل أقل عمقا .

منقول ​


----------



## محب الحرمين (5 يناير 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> اللحام
> 
> طلب شهادات اعتماد اللحامين و نوعية سلك اللحام و ماكينة اللحام
> يفضل فى لحام القوس الكهربى سلك 60/10 للغرز
> 70/18 للكاب​



البعض بيقول ان كل لحام معاه شهادة بيكون له ختم بواسطة السنبك وعليه اسمه او كود خاص به يضرب بالختم ده علي كل لحام


----------



## محب الحرمين (5 يناير 2011)

التشيلرات عند تثبيتها بتحتاج بينها وبين القواعد vibration absorber ودي بتكون متوزعة علي حسب وزن الشيلر ومكان الكومبرسور والتوزيع ده بيخلي الفيبراتور دول مختلفين حيث ان كل واحد منهم له stiffness مختلف فبيميزوها بالوان وبتكون متوضحة في الكتالوج ومتوزعة والمسافات بين كل واحدة والتانية معروفة ونثبتهم وبعدها نبدأ التركيب.

وحدة مناولة الهواء بنحط تحتها كورك شيت cork sheet


----------



## mohamed mech (5 يناير 2011)

تنص المواصفات على عمل اختبار للحامين بالموقع​


----------



## creative eng (6 يناير 2011)

في التصميم لشبكات المراشت في الفاير فايتنج 

لو عندنا مكاتب بنتبع طريقة الشجرة في التصميم..ولو تصميم متماثل بنستخدم طريقة loop

والله اعلم


----------



## zanitty (6 يناير 2011)

creative eng قال:


> في التصميم لشبكات المراشت في الفاير فايتنج
> 
> لو عندنا مكاتب بنتبع طريقة الشجرة في التصميم..ولو تصميم متماثل بنستخدم طريقة loop
> 
> والله اعلم


ما المقصود بتصميم متماثل


----------



## محب الحرمين (6 يناير 2011)

غرف الاتصالات والسيرفر واليو بي اس واي غرف كهربا يكون تكييفها سبليت او دكت سبليت ويستحسن ميدخلهاش شيلد ووتر علشان الامان


----------



## creative eng (6 يناير 2011)

يعني علي سبيل المثال لو احنا احنا عندنا دور في مبني وكله مكاتب في الحالة الافضل اننا نصمم الرشاشات علي حسب مساحة كل غرفة او كل مكتب لوحده مش علي مساحة الطابق كله ..عشان هنوفر في عدد الرشاشات وكمان عشان الحواجز والجدران والحاجات دي ..فده مش بيكون متماثل عشان التصميم بيكون علي حسب كل غرفة
اما بقي لو مثلا مخزن ..هنصمم علي مساحة المخزن كله..ففيي الحاله دي هيكون التصميم بتاعنا متماثل ..يعني عدد فروع معينة والمسافات متساوية بين الرشاشات المتجاورة والمتقابلة
ففي الحالة دي بنستخدم اللوب بقي او ممكن الشجرة ...علي حسب المساحة ..
دي معلومات انا بتعلمها لسه ..ويارب تكون صح 

كمان التصميم بنظام الشجرة بيكون اوفر في التكاليف لكن بياخد وقت في الرسم


----------



## mohamed mech (6 يناير 2011)

أن يتم تقديم حسابات التكييف من المقاول الى الاستشارى قبل المخططات بوقت كافى حتى يتمكن الاستشارى من دراستها :76: :85:

لان الحسابات المعتمدة هى الاساس فى عمل المخططات و خاصة المخططات التنفيذية ( الورشة)


----------



## mohamed mech (8 يناير 2011)

طلب اصول الشهادت للاطلاع و المطابقة ​ 
المقاول قدم بعض شهادات الانجاز لمشروعين من مشاريعه السابقة قبل ثلاث اعوام تقريبا و ذلك لاستكمال اوراق اعتماده بالمشروع
و كإجراء روتينى طلبت منه تقديم الاصل للاطلاع.​ 
وما حدث كان غريبا
قدم المقاول أصول مختلفة عن الصور
و بالنظر للتاريخ و جدت واحدة من ثلاث شهور فقط
و الاخرى بتاريخ أمس ( يعنى .....)​ 
ليه ؟!!!​


----------



## zanitty (8 يناير 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> طلب اصول الشهادت للاطلاع و المطابقة ​
> المقاول قدم بعض شهادات الانجاز لمشروعين من مشاريعه السابقة قبل ثلاث اعوام تقريبا و ذلك لاستكمال اوراق اعتماده بالمشروع
> و كإجراء روتينى طلبت منه تقديم الاصل للاطلاع.
> 
> ...


عادى عادى 
انا اعرف مقاول ظبط شهاده الثانويه العامه بتاعه ابنه


----------



## mohamed mech (9 يناير 2011)

عدم إعتماد مقاول / مورد بديل إلا بعد إعتماد المقاول /المورد الأول.​


----------



## toktok66 (10 يناير 2011)

في حال اعتماد مقاول باطن للمقاول العام لايعني هذا ان يقوم المقاول الباطن بتسليم الاعمال للمهندس الاستشاري وانما هذا يكون واجب على المقاول العام


----------



## mohamed mech (10 يناير 2011)

توفير وسائل الاطفاء و السلامة فى موقع العمل.​


----------



## creative eng (11 يناير 2011)

علي حسب الدفاع المدني في ابو ظبي لازم يكون في 2 zone
في facp فاضيين احتياطي


----------



## creative eng (11 يناير 2011)

we use breeching inlet 4 way if the main riser is 6 inch

and B.I. 2 way if the main riser is 4 inch


----------



## zanitty (25 يناير 2011)

عند اختبار ضغط المواسير يجب التاكد من خلو المواسير تماما من وجود هواء مختلطا بالماء و الذى قد يسبب خللا فى قراءه الضغوط و ينتج عنه قراءات غير صحيحه
بعض السباكين لا يجيد تفريغ المواسير من الهواء اثناء تعبئتها بالماء
يمكن التغلب على تلك المشكله و ضمان تفريغ الهواء بالكامل و ذلك بتركيب منفث الهواء الذاتى Automatic Air Vent AAV(مش عارف كده الترجمه صح يا مهندس صبرى و اللا ايه) حتى نضمن خلو الخط من الهواء بالكامل و بالتالى فان القراءه التى نحصل عليها فى ساعه عداد الضغط هى القراءه الصحيحه تماما


----------



## zanitty (20 فبراير 2011)

المسافه الادنى بين مخرج الدكت من اى مروحه (سواء مروحه او AHU او FCU) و اى وصله (سواء كوع او مشترك او خلافه) تحسب كالاتى

الجذر التربيعى لحاصل ضرب عرض الدكت * ارتفاعه (الابعاد عند المروحه) (الابعاد بالبوصه) 
الناتج يقسم على 4.3 فنحصل على الحد الادنى للطول المسموح بالقدم

و هذا يسمى بال fan interface و الذى ان قل عن هذه المسافه يحدث سريان مضطرب فى الهواء و قد يؤدى الى عدم توزيع الهواء بنسب كافيه فى الامكان المكيفه حتى لو كان اجمالى الهواء الخارج من المروحه كافيا لذلك


----------



## كرم الحمداني (20 فبراير 2011)

فكرة كلش حولة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## zanitty (21 فبراير 2011)

zanitty قال:


> المسافه الادنى بين مخرج الدكت من اى مروحه (سواء مروحه او ahu او fcu) و اى وصله (سواء كوع او مشترك او خلافه) تحسب كالاتى
> 
> الجذر التربيعى لحاصل ضرب عرض الدكت * ارتفاعه (الابعاد عند المروحه) (الابعاد بالبوصه)
> الناتج يقسم على 4.3 فنحصل على الحد الادنى للطول المسموح بالقدم
> ...


المرجع 
ashrae fundumental
duct design chapter
fan system interface section


----------



## mohamed mech (21 فبراير 2011)

بالقدم


----------



## zanitty (21 فبراير 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> بالقدم


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش فاهمك


----------



## mohamed mech (22 فبراير 2011)

zanitty قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





zanitty قال:


> مش فاهمك​


 

بما ان الابعاد بالبوصة توقعت ان يكون الناتج بالبوصة و حسبت واحدة لقيت الرقم 4 
قلت ايه الرقم الصغير ده 4 بوصة 10 سم
فلما رجعت للاشرى حسب توجيهك لقيت البعد بالقدم
رجعت للمشاركة الاصلية بتاعتك لقيتك كاتب بالقدم
عرفت ان نظرى شيش بيش​ 
و قلت لنفسى بالقدم​ 
جزاك الله خيرا
معلومة جديدة بجد​


----------



## zanitty (22 فبراير 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> بما ان الابعاد بالبوصة توقعت ان يكون الناتج بالبوصة و حسبت واحدة لقيت الرقم 4
> قلت ايه الرقم الصغير ده 4 بوصة 10 سم
> فلما رجعت للاشرى حسب توجيهك لقيت البعد بالقدم
> رجعت للمشاركة الاصلية بتاعتك لقيتك كاتب بالقدم
> ...


السن له احكامه برضووا يا ابو حميد


----------



## nofal (18 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## zanitty (24 أغسطس 2011)

مشاركه بالخطا


----------



## mohamed mech (24 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> مشاركه بالخطا


 
الخطى مردود و هنسامحك بس تقول لنا ماذا تعلمت اليوم 24-08-2011


----------



## zanitty (25 أغسطس 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> الخطى مردود و هنسامحك بس تقول لنا ماذا تعلمت اليوم 24-08-2011


 متعلمتش حاجه علشان كنت مريض و مداوم على فراش المرض و مرحتش النهارده ​


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أغسطس 2011)

الف سلامة عليك يا بابو عمو
اسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك


----------



## ibrahim1hj (30 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> المرجع
> ashrae fundumental
> duct design chapter
> fan system interface section



هذه المعلومة مهمة جدا جدا , شكرا لك أخ زانيتي وجزاك الله الف خير:33:


----------



## zanitty (31 أغسطس 2011)

ibrahim1hj قال:


> هذه المعلومة مهمة جدا جدا , شكرا لك أخ زانيتي وجزاك الله الف خير:33:


للاسف فيه ناس كتير جدا جدا جدا و منهم مصممين بيغفلوها و اغلب مشاكل الهوا بتحصل بسببها


----------



## اسامه نحله (31 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> المسافه الادنى بين مخرج الدكت من اى مروحه (سواء مروحه او ahu او fcu) و اى وصله (سواء كوع او مشترك او خلافه) تحسب كالاتى
> 
> الجذر التربيعى لحاصل ضرب عرض الدكت * ارتفاعه (الابعاد عند المروحه) (الابعاد بالبوصه)
> الناتج يقسم على 4.3 فنحصل على الحد الادنى للطول المسموح بالقدم
> ...


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الله يكرمك يا بشمهندس يارب
من أين لك هذا !!!! هوا صحيح مليون بالمية لانى عندى مشروع به وحدة فان كويل بها كوع مباشرة من الوحدة الداخلية وطبعاً نظرا وتكيفها سيىء للغاية ... ارجو منك ان توضح من اين هذا القانون ... وشكرا لسعة صدرك ...نظراً لضيق المكان المحكوم للدكت مكنشى ممكن اعمل الا كده فى التصميم للدكت ...


----------



## سيدحسن1 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*QUOTE=zanitty;2074216**]**المرجع *
*ashrae fundumental*
*duct design chapter*
*fan system interface* *section**[/**QUOTE**]*

*السلام عليكم*
*اخي الكريم ذكر اخونا ال zanitty جزاه الله خير الجزاء (فرحنين بيك يا * *zanitty ) المرجع الذي ينص علي ذلك*
*مرفق اشرى فاندامنتال 2009 - شابتر 21** duct design *
*راجع صفحة 12*
*وجزاكم الله خيرا*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?bgybdtynq9sn0fy*​


----------



## سيدحسن1 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

اسامه نحله قال:


> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> الله يكرمك يا بشمهندس يارب
> من أين لك هذا !!!! هوا صحيح مليون بالمية لانى عندى مشروع به وحدة فان كويل بها كوع مباشرة من الوحدة الداخلية وطبعاً نظرا وتكيفها سيىء للغاية ... ارجو منك ان توضح من اين هذا القانون ... وشكرا لسعة صدرك ...نظراً لضيق المكان المحكوم للدكت مكنشى ممكن اعمل الا كده فى التصميم للدكت ...


 

*QUOTE=zanitty;2074216**]**المرجع *
*ashrae fundumental*
*duct design chapter*
*fan system interface**section**[/**QUOTE**]*​ 
*السلام عليكم*
*اخي الكريم ذكر اخونا ال zanitty جزاه الله خير الجزاء (فرحنين بيك يا **zanitty ) المرجع الذي ينص علي ذلك*
*مرفق اشرى فاندامنتال 2009 - شابتر 21** duct design *
*راجع صفحة 12*
*وجزاكم الله خيرا*​ 
*http://www.mediafire.com/?bgybdtynq9sn0fy*​


----------



## اسامه نحله (2 سبتمبر 2011)

سيدحسن1 قال:


> *quote=zanitty;2074216**]**المرجع *
> 
> *ashrae fundumental*
> *duct design chapter*
> ...


 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الف شكر ليكم ... جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## اسامه نحله (2 سبتمبر 2011)

تعلمت اليوم ان flexible duct ال 10in
لا تعطية أكثر من 400 cfm حتى لا يحدث صوت


----------



## zanitty (4 سبتمبر 2011)

اسامه نحله قال:


> تعلمت اليوم ان flexible duct ال 10in
> لا تعطية أكثر من 400 cfm حتى لا يحدث صوت


اسمح لى بقى انا اللى اسالك جبت القيم اللى فى الصوره دى منين 
بمعنى اخر الصوره من انهو مرجع 

عارف معنى كلامك ده ايه 
معنى كلامك ان السرعه فى الفلكسبل تقريبا 700 قدم فى الدقيقه و ده بيتنافى مع الحدود القصوى المسموح بيها فى الاشرى 

راجع المشاركه التاليه و الملف الموجود فى المرفقات لنفس المشاركه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2179200-post37.html


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*فكرة جميلة واسمحوا لى أن أشارككم فيها بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## zanitty (5 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد صلاح العبد قال:


> *فكرة جميلة واسمحوا لى أن أشارككم فيها بارك الله فيكم*


البيت بيتك يا باشا اتفضل


----------



## toktok66 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

انتظروني غدا فقد تعلمت مايطول شرحه وغدا لنا لقاء


----------



## zanitty (3 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> انتظروني غدا فقد تعلمت مايطول شرحه وغدا لنا لقاء


اما ان الاوان لغدا ان ياتى يا صديقى ؟


----------



## mohamed mech (3 أكتوبر 2011)

تعلمت اليوم انه فى المناطق الرطبة مثل جده و الدمام مثلا لابد من استخدام الخريطة السيكروميترية لحساب الحمل الحرارى لهواء الفريش اير
و ان كان لابد من استخدام الخريطة فى كل الحسابات 

بمعنى اننا كلنا بنقول للامداد و الراجع ان 400 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة تحتاج الى طن تبريد
و بنقول ايضا ان للفريش اير كل 200 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة تحتاج الى طن تبريد

و الكلام ده انا كنت اكثر الناس دفاعا عنه
و لكن اليوم ثبت خطى الكلام
الدمام بتحتاج 1 طن لكل 100 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة

يعنى نخفف شوية من استخدامنا للتقديرات لانها صحيحة عند شروط معينة فقط


----------



## الصقرالجارح (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع بارك الله بيكم


----------



## zanitty (3 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> تعلمت اليوم انه فى المناطق الرطبة مثل جده و الدمام مثلا لابد من استخدام الخريطة السيكروميترية لحساب الحمل الحرارى لهواء الفريش اير
> و ان كان لابد من استخدام الخريطة فى كل الحسابات
> 
> بمعنى اننا كلنا بنقول للامداد و الراجع ان 400 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة تحتاج الى طن تبريد
> ...


انزل بمثال و شرح


----------



## golden hawk (11 يناير 2012)

*التاكد من ان مروحه الامداد ل AHU من النوع V.S.F فى حاله وجود SEC. HEPA Filter 
على ال AHU*
​


----------



## م.ماسة (11 يناير 2012)

سؤال الى المهندس محمد انت تقصد ان المكيف يجب ان تكون استطاعته اكبر اذا كان بمنطقة ساحلية للتخلص من الرطوبة


----------



## لميس السامري (12 يناير 2012)

1-ماهي مراوح الfsv 
2-لماذا تستخدم في حالة المداد بس
3-لماذا حصريا تستخدم مع وحدة المعالجة
3-ما علاقتها بالفلاتر المذكورة


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس كريم كرم (21 أبريل 2012)

*ما شاء الله ... فكرة ممتازه يا بشمهندس/ **zanitty**

تماماً كما تعودنا منك

.. بارك الله فيك ونفع بك ..*​


----------



## المهندس الحالم (21 أبريل 2012)

الموضوع ده جميل أوى
اتمنى المشاركة فيه بإذن الله عما قريب


----------



## ابن العميد (21 أبريل 2012)

*لو حصل علي المكيف ثلج في اول التشغيل وبعدين اختفي اثناء التشغيل يبقي فيه رطوبة مع الفريون وش* :20:
وشكرا يا زنيتي علي الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم صديقي زانيتي و صديقي محب الحرمين اكرمكما الله بحبه 
كلما حاولت يقول ساين أب و عندما استجبت لم اتمكن 
ممكن تبعث الفايل على الايميل 
موضوع محتاج حد يتفضل و يلم المشاركات في صورة سؤال و اجابته و ينسقها و يحطها في ملف او ملفات مرقمة متسلسلة كمرفقات 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ductlator (7 يونيو 2012)

جهد مميز


----------



## ductlator (7 يونيو 2012)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## zanitty (7 يوليو 2012)

لما تشغل مضختين متساويين فى التدفق و تربطهم على التوازى ، 

التدفق بتاع كل واحده فيهم مبيساويش نصف التدفق الكلى :8::8:

امال بيساوى ايه يا مولانا ؟ :10::10:

بيوصل لحد 80% من التدفق الكلى :61:

يا خبر ابيض :82::71:
 
ده الراجل باين له لسع و بيقول اي كلام و حر الصيف اثر فى نافوخه :19::19:

لا و الله اساحبى انا ملسعتش و لا حاجه :57:
 
ده مش انا اللى بقول كده :86:
 
ده الحج عشرى (اقصد اشرى هو اللى بيقول كده):83::83:

تحلف يا عم احمد ع الكام اللى انت بتقوله ده :17:

احلف طبعا بكل الايمانات المباحه انه هو اللى بيقول كده :7:

انظر المرفق صفحه 10 من اشرى 2008 سيستم اند ايكويبمنت :77:
 
و الراجل قال حاجه مهمه كمان فى وسط الكلام :59:
 
قاللك علشان كده لما نيجى نختار موتور مضخه لازم يكون اكبر شويه من الباور اللى بنطلعه لما بنختار المضخه بشكل انفرادى :28::28:
 
اقرا و استمتع يا واد عمى :1::1:


----------



## mohamed mech (7 يوليو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> لما تشغل مضختين متساويين فى التدفق و تربطهم على التوازى ،
> 
> التدفق بتاع كل واحده فيهم مبيساويش نصف التدفق الكلى :8::8:
> 
> ...



​Note that single pump operation does not yield 50% flow. The system curve crosses the single pump curve considerably to the right of its operating point when both pumps are running. This leads to two important concerns: (1) the motor must be selected to prevent overloading duringoperation of a single pump and (2) a single pump can provide standby service for up to 80% of the design flow, the actual amount dependingon the specific pump curve and system curve



​السلام عليكم
معنى هذا الكلام انه فى حالة توصيل طلمبتين على التوازى و كانت أحدهما نظرا لظروف او متطلبات التشغيل متوقفة فإن الطلمبة الثانية العاملة ونظرا لثبات مكونات منحنى النظام (السيستم كيرف) من محابس و مواسير و خلافه فإن الطلمبة الثانية يجب ان تستطيع دفع 80% من إجمالى تدفق الطلمبتين مجتمعتين 
اى ان كل طلمبة من الطلمبتين يكون لها قدرة على دفع 1.6 مرة من (معدل التدفق الكلى مقسوم على 2)
او 80% من التدفق الكلى
و ذلك نتيجة ان تقاطع منحنى النظام مع منحنى المضخة الواحدة يعطى نقطة تشغيل جديدة يكون فيها مطلوب ذلك التدفق الكبير
و هذا يتطلب ان تكون قدرة محرك المضخة ايضا كافية لدفع هذا التدفق


----------



## mohamed mech (7 يوليو 2012)

و لكن هذه القيمة 80% غير ثابته و تختلف بإختلاف منحنى المضخة و منحنى النظام
و تختلف ايضا على حسب عدد المضخات


----------



## zanitty (8 يوليو 2012)

طب خد عندك كمان و بعدين نتفاهم 
ازاى و على اى اساس تحدد سرعه المياه داخل المواسير 
يا اما عن طريق نوع الخدمه 
يا اما عن طريق عدد ساعات التشغيل فى السنه 

طب عرفت منين الكلام ده 
برضوا عشرى افندى 
اهو الملف فى الرابط http://www.4shared.com/office/8f-GpWOS/I-P_F09_Ch22.html 
شوف اخر جدولين فى صفحه 3 و ادعى لى برضوا


----------



## zanitty (10 يوليو 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> انتظروني غدا فقد تعلمت مايطول شرحه وغدا لنا لقاء





zanitty قال:


> اما ان الاوان لغدا ان ياتى يا صديقى ؟



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (21 يوليو 2012)

على اى اساس بنختار العازل للدكت او مانع التسرب duct adhesive & duct sealant بعض الناس بتطلق عليه فوستر

فيه فى كتالوج العازل قيمتين :
القيمه الاولى اسمها Flame Spread
القيمه الثانيه اسمها Smoke Developed
و ده ملف لاحد منتجات شركه فوستر للاطلاع
http://www.fosterproducts.com/docHandler.aspx?docid=a923c347-a950-4088-bec6-d6671b7d40a7

القيمه الاولى لا يجب ان تزيد عن 25
القيمه الثانيه لا يجب ان تزيد عن 50

المرجع NFPA و ذكرت فى اكثر من موضع و هذا مثال لاحدها (يمكن البحث فى NFPA عن Maximum flame spread index of 25
4.3.1.3 Gypsum Board Air Ducts.
4.3.1.3.1 Gypsum board having a maximum flame spread index of 25 without evidence of continued progressive combustion and a maximum smoke developed index of 50 when tested in accordance with NFPA 255, Standard Method of Test of Surface Burning Characteristics of Building Materials, shall be permitted to be used for negative pressure exhaust and return ducts where the temperature of the conveyed air does not exceed 52°C (125°F) in normal service.


----------



## toktok66 (21 يوليو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> اما ان الاوان لغدا ان ياتى يا صديقى ؟





mohamed mech قال:


> تعلمت اليوم انه فى المناطق الرطبة مثل جده و الدمام مثلا لابد من استخدام الخريطة السيكروميترية لحساب الحمل الحرارى لهواء الفريش اير
> و ان كان لابد من استخدام الخريطة فى كل الحسابات
> 
> بمعنى اننا كلنا بنقول للامداد و الراجع ان 400 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة تحتاج الى طن تبريد
> ...





طيب ياعم الباشا ده انت قلت كلام ممتاز جدا
بس تعالى بقى نتكلم شويه:::: انت قلت انك عاوز تضبط الحراره والرطوبه للمكان المطلوب تكييفه وعلشان كده استعملت خريطه خواص الهواء ((ممتاز جدا)) بس هتقابلك مشكله وانت يا عم المصمم بتختار ملف التبريد لـــــــيه؟
BTU=1.8 x CFM X DELTA T
انت بتتحكم في الرطوبه بطريقتين الاولى انك تقلل سرعه الهواء وبالتالي هتقلل معدل تدفق الهواء عند ثبات مساحه قطاع الدكت ودي مشكله !!
الثانيه انك تركب كويل ليه مواصفات خاصه مثلا ان يكون له عدد صفوف راسيه (اعمده)اكبر من الملف العادي وبالتالي يكون سماكه قطاع الملف اكبر ودي كمان مشكله لان كلما زادت سماكه القطاع يزيد فقد الضغط عند نفس مساحه القطاع !!!

طيب يا حج الطريقتين مشكله فين الحل ؟؟؟
فكر معايا يا معلمي


----------



## toktok66 (21 يوليو 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> طيب ياعم الباشا ده انت قلت كلام ممتاز جدا
> بس تعالى بقى نتكلم شويه:::: انت قلت انك عاوز تضبط الحراره والرطوبه للمكان المطلوب تكييفه وعلشان كده استعملت خريطه خواص الهواء ((ممتاز جدا)) بس هتقابلك مشكله وانت يا عم المصمم بتختار ملف التبريد لـــــــيه؟
> BTU=1.8 x CFM X DELTA T
> انت بتتحكم في الرطوبه بطريقتين الاولى انك تقلل سرعه الهواء وبالتالي هتقلل معدل تدفق الهواء عند ثبات مساحه قطاع الدكت ودي مشكله !!
> ...



طيب انا فكرت شويه 
في الحاله الاولى صعب اني اقلل كميه الهواء لاني بكده اكون اتلف النظام تماما
اما في الحاله الثانيه ((ملف تبريد اكبر في الاعمده = ملف له سمك اكبر)) استطيع ان اتغلب على هذا بأختيار مروحه لها ضغط استاتيكي اعلى من العادي ويكون لها تدفق يناسب النظام وبالتالي يكون لها محرك له قدره اعلى ((تكلفه اوليه اعلى وتكلفه تشغيل اكبر )) او ان تكون ريش المروحه من نوع backward airofoil ((تكلفه اوليه مرتفعه وتكلفه تشغيل عاديه))وبالتالي اتغلب على الضغط الاستاتيكي الاعلى للملف

شوف كده يا معلمي وقولي ايه رايك في هذا الحل!!!


وكل عام وانتم بالف خير وصحه وعافيه اعاده الله عليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## mohamed mech (21 يوليو 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> طيب ياعم الباشا ده انت قلت كلام ممتاز جدا
> بس تعالى بقى نتكلم شويه:::: انت قلت انك عاوز تضبط الحراره والرطوبه للمكان المطلوب تكييفه وعلشان كده استعملت خريطه خواص الهواء ((ممتاز جدا)) بس هتقابلك مشكله وانت يا عم المصمم بتختار ملف التبريد لـــــــيه؟
> btu=1.8 x cfm x delta t
> انت بتتحكم في الرطوبه بطريقتين الاولى انك تقلل سرعه الهواء وبالتالي هتقلل معدل تدفق الهواء عند ثبات مساحه قطاع الدكت ودي مشكله !!
> ...



مهم جدا إننا نشيل هم كل حاجة فى النظام وإنها تكون فعالة وتؤدى الغرض منها وتكون إقتصادية وأمنة وذات كفائة عالية.
و بخصوص سرعة الهواء على الكويل نحاول مع المورد انها تكون 400 الى 450 حتى نعطى فرصة لبخار للماء الموجود فى الهواء ان يتكثف
و لو فى توصية بسرعة اقل من ذلك فى حالات معينة اتمنى تفيدنى بيها او نرجع للاشرى او ari نشوف طلباتهم ايه

اما موضوع الصفوف فيه مشكلة تكلفة تشغيل 
و الافضل منه هو زيادة مساحة الكويل و تقليل عدد الصفوف و تخفيض الضغط الاستاتيكى و تخفيض تكلفة التشغيل نسبياً 
و الحصول على نفس النتيجة و لكن هذا يلزم له وحدة مناولة او ملف تبريد كبير نسبياً


----------



## mohamed mech (21 يوليو 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> طيب انا فكرت شويه
> في الحاله الاولى صعب اني اقلل كميه الهواء لاني بكده اكون اتلف النظام تماما
> اما في الحاله الثانيه ((ملف تبريد اكبر في الاعمده = ملف له سمك اكبر)) استطيع ان اتغلب على هذا بأختيار مروحه لها ضغط استاتيكي اعلى من العادي ويكون لها تدفق يناسب النظام وبالتالي يكون لها محرك له قدره اعلى ((تكلفه اوليه اعلى وتكلفه تشغيل اكبر )) او ان تكون ريش المروحه من نوع backward airofoil ((تكلفه اوليه مرتفعه وتكلفه تشغيل عاديه))وبالتالي اتغلب على الضغط الاستاتيكي الاعلى للملف
> 
> ...



مش هيقلل الهواء ده هيقلل السرعة بإنه يكبر الكويل
فى دراسة بهذا الخصوص قرأتها من شهرين ثلاثة و جارى البحث عنها الان

​


----------



## toktok66 (21 يوليو 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> مهم جدا إننا نشيل هم كل حاجة فى النظام وإنها تكون فعالة وتؤدى الغرض منها وتكون إقتصادية وأمنة وذات كفائة عالية. :28:
> و بخصوص سرعة الهواء على الكويل نحاول مع المورد انها تكون 400 الى 450 حتى نعطى فرصة لبخار للماء الموجود فى الهواء ان يتكثف ((فاكر المعادله المكتوبه ؟ هي دي المشكله انك ممكن تضطر تشتغل على سرعه اقل مع ثبات مساحه مقطع ملف التبريد وهذا غير مستحب اطلاقا))
> و لو فى توصية بسرعة اقل من ذلك فى حالات معينة اتمنى تفيدنى بيها او نرجع للاشرى او ari نشوف طلباتهم ايه ((مفيش توصيه عندي ولكن الحدود اللي حضرتك كتبتها هي الحدود المعقوله في حاله التبريد بالماء لان لو السرعه قلت عن ذلك سيتم تبريد الهواء بشكل اكبر وستنزع عنه الرطوبه فعلا ولكن النتيجه ان تنخفض حرارته بشكل كبير ويكون المكان بارد جدا مما يتطلب ان تضع ملف تسخين لرفع درجه حرارته وبهذا تكون اضفت تكلفه اوليه وتشغيليه للمنظومه))
> 
> ...



كم هو ممتع النقاش مع العلماء من امثالك


----------



## toktok66 (21 يوليو 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> مش هيقلل الهواء ده هيقلل السرعة بإنه يكبر الكويل
> فى دراسة بهذا الخصوص قرأتها من شهرين ثلاثة و جارى البحث عنها الان
> 
> ​


BTU=1.08 x CFM x DELTA T
كلام جميل وكلام معقول بس خلينا نكمل عليه Q=A.V طيب لو قللنا السرعه مع ثبات جميع العوامل في المعادله سابقه الذكر ومع ثبات مساحه سطح الكويل ستقل كميه الهواء بالتالي!!

طيب ماهو ببساطه ممكن كمان اننا نسيب الكويل على حاله ولا نغير سرعه او فقد ضغط للكويل ونستخدم اي جهاز او تطبيق نازع للرطوبه وبكده نكون رجعنا تاني اننا زودنا فقد الضغط للنظام كله ((نفس الحاله الثانيه))!!


----------



## toktok66 (21 يوليو 2012)

وطالما كده يا معلم تعالى نعمل موضوع عن الشروط والمتطلبات والاعتبارات اللازمه لاختيار وحدات المناوله سكشن سكشن ونأيد كلامنا بالمرفقات من الاكواد وبلاش نبهدل الموضوع ده علشان الناس متتلغبطش؟ او تعالى على الخاص نتناقش وبعدين نديلهم الخلاصه هنا؟

لان احنا في القصه دي يهمنا:
latent load
sensable load
والاثنين دول يتحققوا عند سرعه هواء مناسبه

ويهمنا الفقد في الضغط

وكمان يهمنا درجه دخول وخروج الماء المثلج ((ومقدار الفرق بينهما)) واثر هذا المقدار على اداء المضخات 


الموضوع شائك جدا ومترابط ومرصوص رص عجيب


----------



## mohamed mech (21 يوليو 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> BTU=1.08 x CFM x DELTA T
> كلام جميل وكلام معقول بس خلينا نكمل عليه Q=A.V طيب لو قللنا السرعه مع ثبات جميع العوامل في المعادله سابقه الذكر ومع ثبات مساحه سطح الكويل ستقل كميه الهواء بالتالي!!
> 
> طيب ماهو ببساطه ممكن كمان اننا نسيب الكويل على حاله ولا نغير سرعه او فقد ضغط للكويل ونستخدم اي جهاز او تطبيق نازع للرطوبه وبكده نكون رجعنا تاني اننا زودنا فقد الضغط للنظام كله ((نفس الحاله الثانيه))!!


قابل يا معلم واخد بالك إنتا من الرسمة اللى شطر فيها الكويل الى شطرين صفحة 3
​*Low-Face-Velocity Cooling Coil for AHU​*
http://www.4shared.com/office/zkOTwCLT/LOW_PRESSURE_DROP_HVAC_DESIGN_.html

بيقول كمان ان الحركة ده هتققل السرعة للنص و فقد الضغط للربع​


----------



## toktok66 (22 يوليو 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> قابل يا معلم واخد بالك إنتا من الرسمة اللى شطر فيها الكويل الى شطرين صفحة 3
> ​*low-face-velocity cooling coil for ahu ​*
> http://www.4shared.com/office/zkotwclt/low_pressure_drop_hvac_design_.html
> 
> بيقول كمان ان الحركة ده هتققل السرعة للنص و فقد الضغط للربع​



وياريت انت تراجع اشري 2008 فصل
chapter 22
air-cooling and dehumidifying coils 

ومن هناك هتلاقي مواصفه ال ari ورقمها اللتي يتم التصنيع طبقا لها


طيب المرفق بيقول ان زياده فقد الضغط غير مستحبه وانا لم انكر لاني في اول كلامي في الموضوع اعتبرتها فعليا مشكله ((في التكلفه الاوليه وتكلفه التشغيل ))

 بس نرجع لاصل الموضوع كيف تنزع الرطوبه من الهواء باختيار ملف تبريد مناسب وماهي الاعتبارات الواجب اخذها في الحسبان لتحقيق درجه الحراره والرطوبه المناسبه للمكان؟؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (8 يناير 2013)

طيب يا شباب حد عنده فكره ازاى نحول الجدول اللى فيه بيانات الصوت لاى معدى الى مستوى صوت NC علشان نعرف قيمه ال attenuation المطلوبه (من ضمن خطوات كتير لحساب الاتينواشن يعنى مش دى الخطوه الوحيده)

ها حد عنده كلام


----------



## zanitty (9 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> طيب يا شباب حد عنده فكره ازاى نحول الجدول اللى فيه بيانات الصوت لاى معدى الى مستوى صوت nc علشان نعرف قيمه ال attenuation المطلوبه (من ضمن خطوات كتير لحساب الاتينواشن يعنى مش دى الخطوه الوحيده)
> 
> ها حد عنده كلام



واضح انى معرفتش اسال السؤال 
طيب لما بنيجى نختار اى وحده من وحدات التكييف او المراوح او خلافه 
بيجى لى جدول زى الللى فى الصوره دى


طيب انا عاوز اعرف مستوى الصوت للوحده دى كام nc 
اعمل ايه ؟


----------



## عبد الله سعد (9 يناير 2013)

اخى مهندس احمد يمكنك الاطلاع على الملف المرفق


----------



## zanitty (9 يناير 2013)

عبد الله سعد قال:


> اخى مهندس احمد يمكنك الاطلاع على الملف المرفق



اخى عبد الله 
اعرف الاجابه و الطريقه و لكنى اردت بالسؤال استثاره الاخوه الاحباب للتفاعل 
و الحمد لله حصل شئ من الايجابيه فالملف الذى اضفته انت اكثر من رائع حقيقه 
هلا تفضلت بتلخيص ما فيه فيكون لك السبق 
على ان اعدك بعد انتهائك باضافه ملف اخر قيم عن الموضوع


----------



## mega byte (9 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً 
موضوع مفيد جدا ، ومازلت في مرحلة التعلم ، فيكفيني ان شاء الله - حاليا - مشاهدة اساتذتي واتعلم


----------



## عبد الله سعد (9 يناير 2013)

بقترح اننا نعمل موضوع عن حسابات الsound attenuator لان معظم الناس مش بتعرف عن الموضوع ده حاجه وبيعطوها للمورد هو اللى يعمل selection


----------



## zanitty (9 يناير 2013)

عبد الله سعد قال:


> بقترح اننا نعمل موضوع عن حسابات الsound attenuator لان معظم الناس مش بتعرف عن الموضوع ده حاجه وبيعطوها للمورد هو اللى يعمل selection



توكل على الله يا باشا و ابتدى


----------



## aati badri (11 يناير 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> مهم جدا إننا نشيل هم كل حاجة فى النظام وإنها تكون فعالة وتؤدى الغرض منها وتكون إقتصادية وأمنة وذات كفائة عالية.
> و بخصوص سرعة الهواء على الكويل نحاول مع المورد انها تكون 400 الى 450 حتى نعطى فرصة لبخار للماء الموجود فى الهواء ان يتكثف
> و لو فى توصية بسرعة اقل من ذلك فى حالات معينة اتمنى تفيدنى بيها او نرجع للاشرى او ari نشوف طلباتهم ايه
> 
> ...


مسموح حتى 600 
لم افهم تخوف استاذنا توك توك 66 من تقليل السرعة
لان الدكت لن يتغير ولا السرعة فيه وانما الذي سوف يتغير هو السرعة في الوحدة
ودا اجباري طالما انك اضفت لها وظيفة اخرى وهي وظيفة التحكم في الرطوبة
ولا يوجد تمر بدون شوك


----------



## toktok66 (11 يناير 2013)

aati badri قال:


> مسموح حتى 600
> لم افهم تخوف استاذنا توك توك 66 من تقليل السرعة
> لان الدكت لن يتغير ولا السرعة فيه وانما الذي سوف يتغير هو السرعة في الوحدة
> ودا اجباري طالما انك اضفت لها وظيفة اخرى وهي وظيفة التحكم في الرطوبة
> ولا يوجد تمر بدون شوك



استاذي يبدو انك لم تقرأ المشاركه http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t240607-6.html#post2736050
واعيد ان تقليل السرعه بزياده مساحه ملف التبريد تؤدي الى تقليل سرعه الهواء عند نفس كميه الهواء وبالتالي سيتم تبريد الهواء بشكل اكبر مما هو مطلوب مما يستلزم في هذه الحاله اضافه ملف تسخين لضبط درجه حراره الهواء وبشكل عام ستكون تكلفه التشغيل اكبر بكثير من انك تزيد تخانه الكويل - اضف الى ماسبق زياده مساحه سطح ملف التبريد = زياده حجم وحده المناوله = استغلال فراغ اكبر مما هو مطلوب وهذا يشكل خساره بشكل او باخر

ودمتم سالمين


----------



## كاسر (11 يناير 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> استاذي يبدو انك لم تقرأ المشاركه http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t240607-6.html#post2736050
> واعيد ان تقليل السرعه بزياده مساحه ملف التبريد تؤدي الى تقليل سرعه الهواء عند نفس كميه الهواء وبالتالي سيتم تبريد الهواء بشكل اكبر مما هو مطلوب مما يستلزم في هذه الحاله اضافه ملف تسخين لضبط درجه حراره الهواء وبشكل عام ستكون تكلفه التشغيل اكبر بكثير من انك تزيد تخانه الكويل - اضف الى ماسبق زياده مساحه سطح ملف التبريد = زياده حجم وحده المناوله = استغلال فراغ اكبر مما هو مطلوب وهذا يشكل خساره بشكل او باخر
> 
> ودمتم سالمين


*
حسب فهمي واطلاعي

أن زيادة سمك الكويل
أوتقليل السرعة 
كلاهما يقلل الـ bypass factor 

وكلاهما بالتالي لا يؤثر على coil heat factor 
ما دام أن adp للكويل ثابتة

وبالتالي ففي كلا الحالتين: زيادة عدد صفوف الكويل أو تقليل السرعة 
سنحتاج لاعادة تسخين 

هذا حسب فهمي وقراءتي
ومنكم نستفيد*​


----------



## aati badri (12 يناير 2013)

كاسر قال:


> *
> حسب فهمي واطلاعي
> 
> أن زيادة سمك الكويل
> ...



that is it\
واسمح لي ايضا استاذنا توك توك66
اعيد ما قلته
طالما انك اضفت وظيفة سحب الرطوبة يجب ان تخفض الحرارة لما دون درجة الديو بوينت
ومن ثم اعادة التسخين 
ولايوجد عسل بدون لسع
عدد الصفوف الاستاندر هو من 4-6
ويمكن الاضافة حتى 12 ولكن لكل عدد سرعات مقابلة تقل بزيادة عدد الصفوف
كما لا يخفى عليك مرونة تصميم وحدات المناولة ويمكن تركيبها راسيا طابقا عن طابق


----------



## toktok66 (12 يناير 2013)

aati badri قال:


> that is it\
> واسمح لي ايضا استاذنا توك توك66
> اعيد ما قلته
> طالما انك اضفت وظيفة سحب الرطوبة يجب ان تخفض الحرارة لما دون درجة الديو بوينت
> ...



في حال زياده عدد صفوف ملف التبريد سيختلف الكلام فبمروره على اول صف يتم نزع جزء من الرطوبه وكل صف يتم نزع جزء من الرطوبه من خلاله عند نفس السرعه للهواء وعند ثبات المقطع وبالتالي ثبات كميه الهواء على ماهي عليه اثناء مرورها على ملف التبريد وتحقيق الرطوبه المطلوبه بدون اضافه ملف تسخين على الاطلاق وان تطلب الامر ملف تسخين سيكون له قدره قليله جدا جدا لان التحكم يكون اصلا من تصميم ثخانه ملف التبريد


----------



## Mon Rashad (3 أبريل 2013)

ان في الكود بتاع ال nfpa فيه جدول بيقول للمهندس المعماري عرض الطرقات في المبني علي حسب عدد الاشخاص في المبني و كمان علي حسب النشاط يعني لو فندق غير مستشفي غير مكاتب 
المصدر : محاضرات م/ ايمن عمر الصوتيه


----------



## hagagm25 (3 أبريل 2013)

فكرة جميلة مشششششكورررررررر


----------



## mahmoud mohamed ha (21 أبريل 2013)

ياجماعه المو


----------



## zanitty (2 مايو 2013)

كل فتره بحب امر على الموضوع ده بفتكر حاجات روعه


----------



## toktok66 (2 مايو 2013)

تعلمت اليوم ان شبكات الحريق بعيدا عن موضوع الفلشنج يجب ان يتم معالجه المواسير من الداخل لمنع الصدأ وتآكل المواسير من الداخل


----------



## zanitty (2 مايو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> تعلمت اليوم ان شبكات الحريق بعيدا عن موضوع الفلشنج يجب ان يتم معالجه المواسير من الداخل لمنع الصدأ وتآكل المواسير من الداخل



قصدك تعالج فى الموقع و اللا اثناء التصنيع


----------



## toktok66 (2 مايو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> قصدك تعالج فى الموقع و اللا اثناء التصنيع


في الموقع -مع العلم ان كود nfpa لاينص على ذلك صراحتا وان تمت المعالجه اثناء التصنيع يجب اعادده الحمايه في الموقع بعد التركيب لان اللحامات ستزيل الحمايه


----------



## zanitty (3 مايو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> في الموقع -مع العلم ان كود nfpa لاينص على ذلك صراحتا وان تمت المعالجه اثناء التصنيع يجب اعادده الحمايه في الموقع بعد التركيب لان اللحامات ستزيل الحمايه



طيب واحده واحده كده عليا علشان اخوك صعيدى ... ناخد كلامك نقطه نقطه
1- بتقول الكود منصش صراحه ... طيب النص فين يا كبير 
2- فهمت من كلامك ان المعالجه بسبب ازاله اثار اللحامات ... للسبب ده بس و اللا المعالجه تتم بشكل عام 
3- هى نفس النقطه اللى فوق بس بشكل اخر ... انا بستعمل وصلات القلاووظ للاقطار ما دون 2" و وصلات الكوبلنج لما اكبر من ذلك ... هل تلزمنى المعالجه فى هذه الظروف
4- ما هى طريقه المعالجه المذكوره
5- بديهى و منطقى نطبق نفس الكلام علي مواسير التشيلد واتر ... صح و اللا


----------



## toktok66 (3 مايو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> طيب واحده واحده كده عليا علشان اخوك صعيدى ... ناخد كلامك نقطه نقطه
> 1- بتقول الكود منصش صراحه ... طيب النص فين يا كبير --- *كود تاني غير الكود الاولاني اسمه كود fm*
> 2- فهمت من كلامك ان المعالجه بسبب ازاله اثار اللحامات ... للسبب ده بس و اللا المعالجه تتم بشكل عام --* تتم بشكل عام زي مواسير الشلد كده*
> 3- هى نفس النقطه اللى فوق بس بشكل اخر ... انا بستعمل وصلات القلاووظ للاقطار ما دون 2" و وصلات الكوبلنج لما اكبر من ذلك ... هل تلزمنى المعالجه فى هذه الظروف ---
> ...




وضحت كده


----------



## zanitty (3 مايو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> [/u][/b]
> 
> وضحت كده



وضحت يا باشا 
يعنى كيككال تريتمنت لمواسير الفاير كمان 
طيب من فضلك الكود بتاع الاف ام ده و تنورنى بالحته دى علشان نعمل الواجب مع المقاولين 
هو مش اف ام ده بتاع 100 فاصله 6 (الش رخيص)


----------



## toktok66 (3 مايو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> وضحت يا باشا
> يعنى كيككال تريتمنت لمواسير الفاير كمان
> طيب من فضلك الكود بتاع الاف ام ده و تنورنى بالحته دى علشان نعمل الواجب مع المقاولين
> هو مش اف ام ده بتاع 100 فاصله 6 (الش رخيص)




طيب يا راجل يا طيب اتقل عليه شويه وانا اعمل احلى باص لاحلى زووووز
ولا رخيص ولا حاجه دا انت حشيش d: قلبي


----------



## AHMED PARKOUR (3 مايو 2013)

*good*

مشكور


----------



## zanitty (4 مايو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> طيب يا راجل يا طيب اتقل عليه شويه وانا اعمل احلى باص لاحلى زووووز
> ولا رخيص ولا حاجه دا انت حشيش d: قلبي



ابعت


----------



## zanitty (4 مايو 2013)

*رد: good*

تعلمت من كام يوم حاجه مهمه جدا للاستشاريين 
لما تيجى تعتمد مخطط لازم يكون اعتمادك مبنى على اساس معمارى معتمد سواء فى مراجعه حساب احمال بتاخد الفرش المعتمد او فى صحى بتاخد اخر فرش للحمامات او فى تكييف او حريق او خلافه انت مرتبط بالغرف الموجوده 
ساعات المقاول نتيجه عدم التنسيق بين اقسامه و بعضها بعد ما يعتمد معمارى بيقدم تعديل و يعتمده من المعمارى الاستشارى 
و فى نفس ذات الوقت تلاقى بتاع الميكانيكا جايب لك مرفق للمعمارى القديم 
و لانك ممكن تسال المعمارى المسطول اللى معاك ميفتكرش ده اخر اعتماد و اللا لا او يقول لك اه و هو لا 

فانت تامن نفسك بحاجه من اتنين 
1- يا اما تخلى المعمارى بتاعك يوقع لك ان المعمارى ده سليم علشان لو حصل اى اختلاف فى الموقع فى التنفيذ محدش يمسك فى خناقك و يقول لك انت اعتمدت غلط على معمارى غلط لان ساعتها صاحبك حيبيعك و يقول لك مش هو ده المعمارى اللى انت وريته لى
2- اكتب على مخطط الميكانيكا اللى انت بتعتمده ريفرنس للمعمارى اللى انت اعتمدت على اساسه (رقم المخطط بتاعه و تاريخه) بحيث الراجل مدير المشروع اللى فى الموقع (لانه هو عارف بينفذ بانهو معمارى) يبقى عارف انت اعتمدت ميكانيكا على اساس ايه و لو اعتمدت على اعتماد معمارى قديم يقدر ياخد باله قبل بدا عمليه التنفيذ (و طبعا تبقى مفهم الناس فى الموقع الكلام ده انهم يطابقوا اعتمادك باخر معمارى هما شغالين بيه)


----------



## fayek9 (4 مايو 2013)

*رد: good*



zanitty قال:


> تعلمت من كام يوم حاجه مهمه جدا للاستشاريين
> لما تيجى تعتمد مخطط لازم يكون اعتمادك مبنى على اساس معمارى معتمد سواء فى مراجعه حساب احمال بتاخد الفرش المعتمد او فى صحى بتاخد اخر فرش للحمامات او فى تكييف او حريق او خلافه انت مرتبط بالغرف الموجوده
> ساعات المقاول نتيجه عدم التنسيق بين اقسامه و بعضها بعد ما يعتمد معمارى بيقدم تعديل و يعتمده من المعمارى الاستشارى
> و فى نفس ذات الوقت تلاقى بتاع الميكانيكا جايب لك مرفق للمعمارى القديم
> ...


 بس احنا الميكانيكا بنبقى شغالين مع المعمارى على نفس الرسومات اللى هو شغال عليها xref فمستحيل الميكانيكا يطلع ب rev اقدم من المعمارى . وكذلك tender package كلها بتطلع كلها مع بعض فتبقى كل الفروع شغالة على المعمارى updated أول بأول . وحتى بعد الانتهاء من package لو المعمارى حب يغير مثلا بناء على طلب العميل أى حاجة بيعمل modification form وبتبعت للكل عشان كل واحد يعدل ف مجاله وتطلع الحاجات اللى اتعدلت ب rev جديد. ولو مجتلناش تبقى مسئولية المعمارى لانه هيطلع معمارى جديد من غير updated mechanical وأى rev جديد بينزل الموقع اتوماتيك بن discard ال rev االقديم من هذه اللوحة . وبعدين ال coordination وظيفتم ايه؟ دووول يروحوا ف داهيه لو طلع plans الميكانيكا طلعت على معمارى قديم .......ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## fayek9 (4 مايو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> في الموقع -مع العلم ان كود nfpa لاينص على ذلك صراحتا وان تمت المعالجه اثناء التصنيع يجب اعادده الحمايه في الموقع بعد التركيب لان اللحامات ستزيل الحمايه


 كلام جميل و متحمس لمعرفة مزيد من التفاصيل من فضلك ...... على حسب علمى ان الحماية التى تزول باللحامات هى الجلفنة ... والكود لا يسمح بالمواسير المجلفنة من الداخل الا فى dry و pre-action وانظمة الغاز. وشبكات التكييف مختلفة عن الحريق لان التكييف الطلمبات فيه تعمل باستمرار والمياه فى حالة سريان دائم. ومعالجة فى الموقع كمان ا انا فقط اسرد ما افكر فيه ..... ومنتظر اضافتك لهذا الموضوع الجديد على........ وشكرا


----------



## zanitty (4 مايو 2013)

*رد: good*



fayek9 قال:


> بس احنا الميكانيكا بنبقى شغالين مع المعمارى على نفس الرسومات اللى هو شغال عليها xref فمستحيل الميكانيكا يطلع ب rev اقدم من المعمارى . وكذلك tender package كلها بتطلع كلها مع بعض فتبقى كل الفروع شغالة على المعمارى updated أول بأول . وحتى بعد الانتهاء من package لو المعمارى حب يغير مثلا بناء على طلب العميل أى حاجة بيعمل modification form وبتبعت للكل عشان كل واحد يعدل ف مجاله وتطلع الحاجات اللى اتعدلت ب rev جديد. ولو مجتلناش تبقى مسئولية المعمارى لانه هيطلع معمارى جديد من غير updated mechanical وأى rev جديد بينزل الموقع اتوماتيك بن discard ال rev االقديم من هذه اللوحة . وبعدين ال coordination وظيفتم ايه؟ دووول يروحوا ف داهيه لو طلع plans الميكانيكا طلعت على معمارى قديم .......ولك جزيل الشكر



يا باشا الكلام ده مش بيحصل مع كل الشركات و مش كل الناس بتشتغل اكس ريف 
انا بشوف العجب العجاب من المقاولين


----------



## zanitty (12 مايو 2013)

اثناء اعتمادات وحدات التكييف يطلب بعض الاستشاريين ان تكون الوحده مطابقه و حاصله على شهاده ARI 
و هذا خطا شائع لان الوحدات التى تحتوى على مكونات اوروبيه تكون مطابقه لشهاده eurovent certificate حيث ان ARI يعتمد المواصفات الامريكيه فقط
للمزيد من المعلومات عن اليورو فينت شاهد من هذا الرابط
Air-conditioning and refrigeration certification programs, Eurovent Certification

و المواصفات الاوروبيه المناظره لاعتماد UL تسمى EN

و اثناء البحث وجدت هذا الملف القيم عن مشروع اعداد مواصفات قياسيه عربيه

http://www.google.com.sa/url?sa=t&r...1ETbXq1D3faR2XLAQ&sig2=QuzKmnD0p5B4LH8npF3Q2g


----------



## toktok66 (13 مايو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> وضحت يا باشا
> يعنى كيككال تريتمنت لمواسير الفاير كمان
> طيب من فضلك الكود بتاع الاف ام ده و تنورنى بالحته دى علشان نعمل الواجب مع المقاولين
> هو مش اف ام ده بتاع 100 فاصله 6 (الش رخيص)





احلى بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاص للمعلم زووووووز

http://www.fmglobal.com/fmglobalregistration/Vshared/FMDS0201.pdf


----------



## zanitty (14 مايو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> احلى بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاص للمعلم زووووووز
> 
> http://www.fmglobal.com/fmglobalregistration/Vshared/FMDS0201.pdf



يا لعبك 
حخش عليها بالهيد فى الزاويه اللى ع الشمال


----------



## zanitty (6 يونيو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> اثناء اعتمادات وحدات التكييف يطلب بعض الاستشاريين ان تكون الوحده مطابقه و حاصله على شهاده ari
> و هذا خطا شائع لان الوحدات التى تحتوى على مكونات اوروبيه تكون مطابقه لشهاده eurovent certificate حيث ان ari يعتمد المواصفات الامريكيه فقط
> للمزيد من المعلومات عن اليورو فينت شاهد من هذا الرابط
> air-conditioning and refrigeration certification programs, eurovent certification
> ...



الشروط الامريكيه فى مكافحه الحريق تسمى nfpa
الشروط البريطانيه تسمى lpc


----------



## zanitty (8 يونيو 2013)

فى المضخات الغاطسه يوضع flow sensor فى مكان ما فى قمه الخزان بحيث اذا وصل منسوب الماء مستوى معين من الامتلاء فان الحساس يعطى اشاره للوحه التحكم بتشغيل مضخه اضافيه و هكذا بحسب عدد المضخات يمكن وضع حساس معين لكل مستوى على حسب التصميم المطلوب 

اليوم من خلال سيمينار لمضخات KSB علمت انه فى المانيا لا يستخدمون الحساسات حيث انها اكثر تعرضا للتلف و يستخدمون Pressure bell يكون متصلا بلوحه التحكم و يقوم بتفعيل نفس الامر عن طريق التحسس من ضغط الماء عليه فحسب منسوب الماء فهذا الجهاز يتحسس الضغط و بالتالى حسب الضغط يعطى الامر بتشغيل العدد المطلوب من المضخات و اللازم لتفريق الخزان - او ما شابه - حسب التصميم المعد


----------



## zanitty (8 يونيو 2013)

اذا كانت المضخه ستقوم بضخ مخلفات قابله للاشتعال فيجب ان تكون explosion proof type و مطابقه ل ATEX 
و يمكن الاستزاده من هنا ATEX directive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (18 يوليو 2013)

موضوع قيم


----------



## malikmohamed (3 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (8 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع قيم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omar8787 (13 يونيو 2014)

اخر مشاركة في الموضوع من 2009 ؟؟؟؟ ليه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 يونيو 2014)

التحية للزميل الأستاذ المهندس أحمد الزين صاحب هذه الفكرة العبقرية 
اليوم وقع في يدي كتالوج لشركة يورك عن الوحدات المركزية المجزأة ducted split units 
ووقعت عيني على ملحوظة او تنبيه بالنسبة لأطوا الأنابيب الناقلة لوسيط التبريد و الخلاصة :
في حالة استخدام ضاغط روتاري : يجب ان لا تزيد قيمة الطول المكافئ للمواسير و لوازمها عن 15 متر بينما لا تزيد المسافة الرأسية بين الوحدة الداخلية و الوحدة الخارجية عن 5 خمسة أمتار 

في حالة استخدام كمبرسور ترددي أو سكرول : فإن الطول المكافئ لا يجب أن يزيد عن 40 متر بينما المسافة الرأسية بين الوحدة الخارجية و الوحدة الداخلية يجب ان لا تزيد عن 15 متر اذا كان منسوب الوحدة الداخلية يعلو منسوب الوحدة الخارجية 
و اذا كانت الوحدة الداخلية في منسوب أوطي من منسوب الوحدة الخارجية فلا يجب ان يزيد ارتفاع الماسورة عن 20 متر .
و النتيجة لازم تصر على ان تضع في توصيفك للوحدة ان يكون الضاغط سكرول او ترددي


----------



## zanitty (18 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس صبرى


----------



## aati badri (18 يونيو 2014)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> التحية للزميل الأستاذ المهندس أحمد الزين صاحب هذه الفكرة العبقرية
> اليوم وقع في يدي كتالوج لشركة يورك عن الوحدات المركزية المجزأة ducted split units
> ووقعت عيني على ملحوظة او تنبيه بالنسبة لأطوا الأنابيب الناقلة لوسيط التبريد و الخلاصة :
> في حالة استخدام ضاغط روتاري : يجب ان لا تزيد قيمة الطول المكافئ للمواسير و لوازمها عن 15 متر بينما لا تزيد المسافة الرأسية بين الوحدة الداخلية و الوحدة الخارجية عن 5 خمسة أمتار


سلام ياحبيب الكل
افتكر 5 خمسة امتار طول قصير جدا
ارجوك مراجعته


----------



## aati badri (18 يونيو 2014)

اتفضل يا بروف
لعلك تقصد هذا
http://www.johnsoncontrols.com.sa/c...rus-r22-commercial-ducted-split-units/IOM.pdf


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 يونيو 2014)

شكرا استاذنا لا حرمنا الله من عطاءات المتميزة 
ايضا في كتالوج الوحدات taurus super cool r22 ducted split units page 15


----------



## asd_zxc (29 أبريل 2015)

جيد جيد , ربنا ريبارك لك يا بشمهندس 
:
واسمح لى بقى احط رابط الموضوع ده ع الفيس لزيادة التفاعل 
:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Arab.mep/permalink/819069771504506/


----------

